# updated pictures of my flock



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

well most of them any way lol

Star & Patches - Both Pearl Pied (on 4 eggs as I type)
Star​










Patches










Sun Dance & Goldie (they're on their 2nd clutch of babies)

Sun Dance with the newest babies -Sun Dance is a White Face Pearl Split to cinnamon 










Goldie - She's a Cinnamon Pearl split white face 










Jack and Jill ( i know i just posted a thread on them but I couldn't leave em' out)

Jack - Emerald Pied 










Jill - Silver Pied 










Bart & Nibbles they're on their 2nd clutch as well 

Bart - Normal Grey Split to Pied 











Nibbles - Pied (either heavy pied, normal pied or saddle back pied - depending on the pic she's looked like em' all LOL)











here are their babies from the last clutch - that I'm hand feeding 

This is their all time favorite spot in the house 











2 of Sun Dance and Goldies babies sitting with Casper 










Pearl (cinnamon Pearl) having a very in depth conversation with Pugsley ( Peach Face Lutino Love bird) 










Sadie (white face cinnamon pearl baby to Sun Dance & Goldie) having a chat with budgie babies 











​


----------



## thecrabbykeet (Mar 24, 2008)

What a house full you have! They are all so pretty but if Sun Dance goes missing in the middle of the night, I didn't do it. Okay maybe I did, lol. Very pretty.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

wow love them that blue budgie lifting his leg up bless 

how do you get pics, everytime i do jojo moves normally as i click, or she attacks it lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

thecrabbykeet said:


> What a house full you have! They are all so pretty but if Sun Dance goes missing in the middle of the night, I didn't do it. Okay maybe I did, lol. Very pretty.


lol thank you I got a lot of ppl wanting to birdy nap my birds 



elijahfan said:


> wow love them that blue budgie lifting his leg up bless
> 
> how do you get pics, everytime i do jojo moves normally as i click, or she attacks it lol



Just happen to take a pic at the same time he was scratching LOL


----------



## loveofeathers (Aug 12, 2007)

Beautiful birds. The budgies look like they are all having a group talk.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you 

I'd like to know what they talk about most of the time 

every time I walk in there's at least one tiel with a group of budgies and an awful lot of chatting going on lol


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful pictures.  Beautiful birds. And it sure is a house full...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol thank you 

yes it is - the tiels/ budgies/lovebirds and one quaker take up one entire room on their own


----------



## Squishy (Aug 17, 2008)

Awww, cute tiels and ofcourse, awesome budgies!!  

If only my family would agree that we should dedicate a room to our growing bird flock.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

add me to the list of nappers.... they are all sooo cute!!!...

I sooo want a bigger flock........NOW!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol thank you 

the list of birddy nappers just keeps getting bigger and bigger


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i loveeeeeee Goldie and Sun Dances 2 babies...they are adorable!!! and all your tiels are beautiful....looking so healthy and happy....Nibbles babies are beautiful too...thats so funny what u said in my thread about Little Mikey...talk about impatient lol


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

So many birds, love them all.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you


----------

